# Places to go out at night in Alicante.



## Summerlady (Feb 22, 2013)

I am new to Alicante and have a friend to take out for the night a week on Saturday in Alicante. Does anyone know any good restaurants or bars. We are in are 30s and female.


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

are you going to the City Centre? and are you after some where to eat or drink?


----------



## Summerlady (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes city centre and it's her birthday so somewhere to have a nice meal and then somewhere else to have a cheeky cocktail or two ideally!


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

OK, well I'm not too sure about cocktail bars but there is a great little Mojito bar on Calle de Tarifa called (a couple of mins slow walk from the Rambla, just up from the town hall, El Coscorron, everyone I know really loves it and its always packed with locals, and defiantly a must for part of a birthday celebration!!

As for restaurants, I don't think I've been to enough around here to give a good recommendation but there are tons of great places just of the Town Hall.


----------



## Summerlady (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for your reply we will check that bar out!


----------

